# December Shows NVA and MD



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Last two shows of the year for me.

I will be vending at the Northern Virginia Show on 09Dec17 and the All MD Reptile Show on 16Dec17.

Maryland Reptile Farm — Books, Shows and Snakes

I will have lots available including:

Captive bred F1 Lygodactylus conrauii (Dwarf gecko) 2-4 months; some half grown!

Juvenile frogs from 2-4 months unless noted
Lorenzo (1/2 grown)
Azureus
Patricia
Brazilian Yellow head
Robertus (juveniles and adults)
Cobalt
Citronella
Black Saul Yellowback
Giant orange
green imitators
F1 Red Trivitattus
luecamelas from 3 unrelated groups
Blue footed luecamelas (Sean Stewart 2011 imports)
Costa Rican Green and Black auratus 
Reticulated auratus
mint teribillis




In addition, lots of fruit flies (5 types), springtails, woodlice, moss, magnolia leaves and plants.

Hope to see you all there!
PM here or email to [email protected] (preferred) if you have any questions.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hope to see some of you tomorrow.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Last show of the year for me. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

